# mplayer font error



## al7oot (Aug 16, 2009)

hello everyone,

I successfully installed mplayer on my freebsd 7.2 box. It works properly but it keeps throwing the following error whenever the player is restarted or a new track is played back;
	
	



```
$ gmplayer
MPlayer 1.0rc2-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU - M  1133MHz (Family: 6, Model: 11, Stepping: 4)
CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong.
Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
subtitle font: load_sub_face failed.

Exiting... (Quit)
```

I don't know what to do to sort out this problem. I googled the net for a solution and I found a thread in ubuntu forum however the solution is not applicable to freebsd! 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98808

Please help me.

Thanks


----------



## aragon (Aug 16, 2009)

Create a symlink to one of your fonts. eg:


```
cd ~/.mplayer && ln -s /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/verdana.ttf subfont.ttf
```


----------



## al7oot (Aug 16, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Create a symlink to one of your fonts. eg:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks Aragon for your help, I solved the problem by using the following code:

```
cd ~/.mplayer && ln -s /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/Vera.ttf subfont.ttf
```
No more errors with mplayer :e


----------

